

Can RBC’s digital wallet beat Apple? - Mankhool
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/rob-magazine/can-rbcs-digital-wallet-beat-apple-and-google/article22653150/

======
anonbanker
I hereby invoke Betteridge's Law.

